# Zeichnen von Kreisbögen



## CertainDeath (5. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an einem Programm bei dem ich Kreisbögen zeichnen muss. Gegeben ist der Mittelpunkt des Kreises sowie Anfangs- und Endpunkt des Kreisbogens. Verwendet habe ich die drawArc Methode aus der Standardbibliothek. Um das Problem nun besser zu erklären habe ich hier ein Bild eingefügt:

http://s7.directupload.net/file/u/11046/tte2zo4l_png.htm

Die drawArc-Methode nimmt einen Startwinkel und den Öffnungswinkel des Kreisbogens. Allerdings werden nur Integer akzeptiert, was für mich eine zu geringe Auflösung hat. Die rosa markierten Punkte hab ich extra dazugemalt um das zu verdeutlichen. Zwischen den Punkten habe ich einen Unterschied von einem Grad. Mein eigentliches Ziel befindet sich aber innerhalb dieses Intervalls, also z.B bei 75,5° (aber nur 75° und 76° sind nach dieser Methode möglich).

Für Ideen wie ich das Problem umgehen kann wäre ich dankbar.

mfg


----------



## slawaweis (5. Apr 2011)

für eine bessere Genauigkeit kannst Du die Klassen java.awt.geom.Arc2D.Float oder java.awt.geom.Arc2D.Double verwenden und diese mit draw() bzw. fill() aus Graphics2D zeichnen.

Slawa


----------



## CertainDeath (5. Apr 2011)

super, danke für den tipp, genau das hab ich gebraucht.


----------

